# First post. Help?



## Ace melon (Sep 1, 2013)

Can anyone help me identify this generator.
It's a project I've got. It runs, but has a massive misfire.
I also have no idea how much power it makes


----------



## vangasman (Oct 7, 2013)

If you haven't got it yet, looks like whats left of a Honda 1500w


----------

